# Triple Yolk? From easter Eggers



## ladysun (Feb 12, 2013)

Just had to share with other poultry folks. Found this egg in my Easter Egger Coop. We've seen double yolks before but...maybe a triple yolk on this one? Don't have the heart to actally crack it to see.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ouch! that thing is the size of my Pekin eggs, poor chicken lol .


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Geees! Congrats, lol


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Open it for crying out loud. Those EE's can lay some nice big eggs


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

mstricer said:


> Open it for crying out loud. Those EE's can lay some nice big eggs


Yes! I'd like to see it in a frying pan.


----------



## ladysun (Feb 12, 2013)

I posted it on a FB page for a hatchery we like to deal with. Everyone is pushing to open it, so I expect thats just what we're going to do and will either do a vid clip or stills to show the results. I keep pondering on it..triple yolk maybe? Some where recently i saw an egg that had been laid within an egg....who knows. Will share the results when we have them.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

ladysun said:


> I posted it on a FB page for a hatchery we like to deal with. Everyone is pushing to open it, so I expect thats just what we're going to do and will either do a vid clip or stills to show the results. I keep pondering on it..triple yolk maybe? Some where recently i saw an egg that had been laid within an egg....who knows. Will share the results when we have them.


When I was growing up, my uncle had a egg ranch with acres of chickens. We used to get all the reject eggs. We saw alot of strange things.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it open yet? or are you waiting for dinner?


----------



## aggie9296 (Nov 27, 2012)

Open it and eat it!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've seen that egg within an egg thing. Keep us posted.


----------



## ladysun (Feb 12, 2013)

OK I had to wait to get someone else pinned down to run the camera..but the results are in....
you can see the video clip here:
www.skynsun.com/hens/bigegg.mov


----------

